# pig feed



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Commercial pig feed has meat by products and is 15% protein..(what I can buy at $8 bag)
Animal feed(sweet) w/o by products(meat) is what I feed goats (16% at 7.80 bag) I like simplicity when it comes to feed as my children are often asked to help at chore time....one feed=no screw-ups  

Can I just feed sweet 16% to pigs or is there a digestion (1 stomach vs. ruminant) problem that I'm missing? Pigs are also getting some bread milk and slops.... :help:


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm of the opinion that pigs eat about anything.Change slowly to prevent loose bowels,
and see how they do.You can always go back.They don't need that much protein to grow out so maybe you can feed a little less since they are getting 'slop'.


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

I researched sweet feed and found there is also a 10-12% variety. For finishing a feeder would this be enough? It seems like it might give a better flavor, like someone posted about giving donuts and sweet rolls. I'm sure the pigs would enjoy it if it's good for them. What about adding other things like milk, corn, eggs, scraps? I am trying to find an affordable source for hay but no luck so far.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I started w/ 2 bags of med. starter feed.

They get a loaf of bread a day (feed trays)...a large(coffee) can of rolled oats(old given to us 50#) and a large can of pig grain plus a couple eggs and a can of whole berry cranberry jelly....morning and night Some fresh grass clippings as well. And table scraps and cleaning out freezer on them....deer meat and chicken and other old stuff :shrug: 

The oats are almost gone so I'll probably give extra bread....They are growing like weeds! Born May1 they are 75# I'd guess.

I do give a tiny amount of hay but fresh grass is much more appealling to them...

As the growing season moves along they'll be getting corn stalks and finish with deer apples(cheap at orchard).

All of my milk is going down the calf's throat at the moment :help: We are supposed to be getting another milker soon though.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

mpillow said:


> Commercial pig feed has meat by products and is 15% protein..(what I can buy at $8 bag)
> Animal feed(sweet) w/o by products(meat) is what I feed goats (16% at 7.80 bag) I like simplicity when it comes to feed as my children are often asked to help at chore time....one feed=no screw-ups
> 
> Can I just feed sweet 16% to pigs or is there a digestion (1 stomach vs. ruminant) problem that I'm missing? Pigs are also getting some bread milk and slops.... :help:


Before feeding to pigs, check that 16% feed for salt content. Do not give to [pigs if salt is 1% or more of feed mix.


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

As a generality, feed is formulated for different species on purpose. I would look closely at different levels of minerals and nutrients and not mess around too much. For instance...a Llama will die if allowed access to a cow's salt block that contains elevated levels of copper. Pigs are pretty flexible in what they eat, but if a feed is made for a goat...it is goat feed. What about purchasing alfalfa pellets or cubes to mix in with your feed grains and supplemental scraps? Is that feasible in your area?


----------



## HogEmAll (Jul 20, 2005)

I would stay far away from Sweet Feed. My brother purchased a calf a few years ago for next to nothing. He fed this little fella Sweet Feed...the same stuff his horses were given. Added some hay and pasture, too. When he finally took it in for butchering, the meat turned out HORRIBLE. It tastes normal but it left a nasty film in your mouth. On your teeth, gums, tongue, and the roof of the mouth. Since then, we've sworn never to give Sweet Feed to any animal that we plan on eating.


----------

